# Proteus Training Camp - Notts - 01.09



## cobra (Jan 30, 2009)

History
This former army / TA / cadet training camp is situated in Sherwood forest, just North of Ollerton on the A614.
The 21-hectare site was used by the Ministry of Defence as an Army training camp until October 2004 when it became surplus to requirements.
The site had accommodated up to 1,000 personnel at its peak along with tanks, mechanized vehicles and a small arms firing range. 
From the early 1940s it was used by the British and American armed forces and a significant number of barrack buildings, vehicle stores and other structures remain on the site – though it has now reverted back to the control of the Thoresby Estate.

In the News - Aug 2008
A PROPOSAL to build up to 170 holiday lodges on a disused Army camp in Ollerton have been welcomed by the town's community leaders. 
Ventura Lodges Ltd has submitted plans to convert the Proteus Camp, on Blyth Road, into holiday homes and other facilities including a bar and fitness suite. 
A second application for change of land use and the demolition of the existing buildings has also been made. 
Both applications are being considered by Newark & Sherwood District Council planning officers – but have been backed by town councilors

The Explore 

Myself Madmax & Squirrell911 had planned a half day visit so that we could do the hole site, Leaving Lincoln at mid day we arrived about a hour later after a dinner stop, Weather was not really with us no rain but the sun didn't get through the clouds............

All in all great place would recommend it to anyone.......


The Pics


----------



## Neosea (Jan 30, 2009)

I must get up and look at this place sometime soon. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 30, 2009)

I really enjoyed this place when me and Sal visited last year. Looks like you had better luck digging out some history than I did. Cool stuff.

M


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 31, 2009)

Last saw this place 30 or so years ago. It doesn't seem to have changed much. 

Are the coal/wood burners still in the middle of the huts? We weren't allowed to use them for heat, so we froze our nuts off.


----------



## cobra (Jan 31, 2009)

Are the coal/wood burners still in the middle of the huts?

No Seahorse the place is pretty gutted to behonest


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the look of those Nissen huts.

There used to be a very rusty one in Bredbury on the road between Morrisons & the M60.

In Melton Mobray one is preserved as a community centre, at one time there was a whole camp of them I like this one. It was used for a long time after the war as a camp for refugees.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a great place isn't it? I echo what Mendo said, we enjoyed spending a few hours in here. Did you have a go at what remains of the assault course? lol.

Excellent pics mate, 

 Sal

ps, Neosea, you definitely have to get up here, it's great.


----------



## steveg (Jan 31, 2009)

you need to see this place sooner rather than later, as i belive its to be a extension of the center parcs at sherwood forest.
as they now own the site.


----------



## Gangeox (Jan 31, 2009)

steveg said:


> you need to see this place sooner rather than later, as i belive its to be a extension of the center parcs at sherwood forest.
> as they now own the site.



I cant see it being an 'extension' of centre parcs, as its in a completly different area.

The following link maybe of some help:

http://www.chad.co.uk/news/Proteus-Camp-holiday-lodges-plan.4485103.jp


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2009)

steveg said:


> you need to see this place sooner rather than later, as i belive its to be a extension of the center parcs at sherwood forest.
> as they now own the site.



No, the Proteus site is owned by Ventura Lodges Ltd, their head office is in Leeds. Centre Parcs is owned by a completely different company. 

Hope that helps?

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Jan 31, 2009)

smileysal said:


> ps, Neosea, you definitely have to get up here, it's great.



I sure will get there thanks, plans are being drawn as I type


----------



## Ubermutant (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got some photos of this camp in 2001 when I was an Army Cadet. We had our summer camp here along with a group of American Cadets who were over on an exchange. It rained non stop for the whole two weeks.


----------



## cybergeek (Feb 2, 2009)

is there still the remains of a dead sheep in the trident club? last time i visited it was there


----------



## smiffy (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a great place for a good mooch ! cheers!
The army camps in my area were all used for emergency accomodation after the war and some of them were still occupied up til the ealy 1960s.....
....Guess the country was covered in camps like this at one time ............


----------



## freebird (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like an interesting little explore. Great pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic to see all those nissen huts and the other buildings...it'll be really sad to see them go, especially as they're in such good nick, by the look of it. 
Excellent site.


----------



## Locksley (Feb 2, 2009)

You sure about that? If it's the same place, it's used for airsofting now.

http://www.syairsoft.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605538734562/


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 2, 2009)

Locksley said:


> You sure about that? If it's the same place, it's used for airsofting now.
> 
> Is who sure about what?


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2009)

lol, I think he means, Foxy said she thought the buildings looked in good nick, and he says are you sure about that lol.

At least, I think that's what he means 

 Sal


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 2, 2009)

smileysal said:


> lol, I think he means, Foxy said she thought the buildings looked in good nick, and he says are you sure about that lol.
> 
> At least, I think that's what he means
> 
> Sal




Fair do's


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

smileysal said:


> lol, I think he means, Foxy said she thought the buildings looked in good nick, and he says are you sure about that lol.l



 Yes, i wondered about that but thought he meant were you sure about the place being demolished for centre park lodges.  Dunno.


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 3, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, i wondered about that but thought he meant were you sure about the place being demolished for centre park lodges.  Dunno.



I can assure you that centre parc's is in a completly different area, something like 2 miles or more away, so it wont be an 'extension' of centre parcs.

As Sal points out another company owns the site and they want to build holiday lodges there.

Check out:
http://www.chad.co.uk/news/Proteus-Camp-holiday-lodges-plan.4485103.jp

Airsoft games have been played there but not sure if they still do.

Hope that is more clear


----------



## LutEx (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one, I nearly went there when I was an air cadet in the early part of this decade but wasn't able to make the camp


----------



## Locksley (Feb 3, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, i wondered about that but thought he meant were you sure about the place being demolished for centre park lodges.  Dunno.



Exactly 

I mean the whole thing about it being demolished.


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay thats settled then,

1, Proteus site has nothing to do with centre parcs

2, Yes they did/do hold airsoft games there

3, Yes they are going to demolish it and build holiday lodges there.( independant company)

Glad thats cleared up


----------



## shaunbaird (May 15, 2022)

ahhh I was just remembering this place.. I was in the army cadets Mansfield around 1988 (I think!).. spent a good weekend here.. really have fond memories.. plus we enjoyed a night exercise in sherwood forest using flares as well.. epic.. I remember getting "best cadet" at the end and had to march up in front of hundreds to get my "rambo knife" award.. fond times.... I have memories of several of us guys in one sleeping area trying to sleep and some guy walking round with his **** out "full hard!"... but besides that.. the girls billet was opposite.. we all remember gazing out the window and wondering if we should sneak across! ahaa!.. lol


----------



## bigjohn (May 15, 2022)

shaunbaird said:


> ahhh I was just remembering this place.. I was in the army cadets Mansfield around 1988 (I think!).. spent a good weekend here.. really have fond memories.. plus we enjoyed a night exercise in sherwood forest using flares as well.. epic.. I remember getting "best cadet" at the end and had to march up in front of hundreds to get my "rambo knife" award.. fond times.... I have memories of several of us guys in one sleeping area trying to sleep and some guy walking round with his **** out "full hard!"... but besides that.. the girls billet was opposite.. we all remember gazing out the window and wondering if we should sneak across! ahaa!.. lol


In the mid 80's during the miners strike it was used to house Police from all around the country, I recall that those from Hampshire had to form up and march around the place when going to board their carriers to go to the pits. Until I read this I had forgotten about the stoves in the middle of the huts. My main memory is waking up to frost on the outside of my blankets.


----------



## shaunbaird (May 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Hayman (May 15, 2022)

bigjohn said:


> In the mid 80's during the miners strike it was used to house Police from all around the country, I recall that those from Hampshire had to form up and march around the place when going to board their carriers to go to the pits. Until I read this I had forgotten about the stoves in the middle of the huts. My main memory is waking up to frost on the outside of my blankets.


Maybe the stoves were the cylindrical Tortoise stoves - with the Slow But Sure motto.


----------



## Jimthething (Jun 7, 2022)

Ubermutant said:


> I've got some photos of this camp in 2001 when I was an Army Cadet. We had our summer camp here along with a group of American Cadets who were over on an exchange. It rained non stop for the whole two weeks.


I was there with the army cadets in about 1984. It was ten days over Easter and there was snow on the ground for some of it. I remember the QM office, the parade ground, firing range and of course the Nissan huts with their coal burners. 
Still have a few photos somewhere.


----------

